# Another GFS tease for Jan 28



## Abubob (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like the northern and southern jets might finally get it together. I like how its shows the low right in the middle of the Gulf of Maine just off the coast. That would be perfect. But if not the 28th - this HAS to come around eventually. Right?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 15, 2013)

I suppose lol... were due for a big one


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 12, 2022)

It


Abubob said:


> Looks like the northern and southern jets might finally get it together. I like how its shows the low right in the middle of the Gulf of Maine just off the coast. That would be perfect. But if not the 28th - this HAS to come around eventually. Right?
> 
> View attachment 7369


This looks like what they refer to on K-Zone as a classic reach around pattern. Also, the caterpillar with the brown and red is more brown than red. Again, the stars are lining up for a classic old fashion POWDER season. Plan on sharing the slopes with those from the west.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 12, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> It
> 
> This looks like what they refer to on K-Zone as a classic reach around pattern. Also, the caterpillar with the brown and red is more brown than red. Again, the stars are lining up for a classic old fashion POWDER season. Plan on sharing the slopes with those from the west.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 54765


The best guy to ask is Jay Peak Weather Guy, he has this stuff down.

"This will be an early winter with deep and lasting snow. Snow making costs will drop. In many cases snow cats will be pushing snow from under chairlifts instead of grooming the slopes." - almost butt not quit Don Kent out


----------



## Abubob (Sep 15, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The best guy to ask is Jay Peak Weather Guy, he has this stuff down.
> 
> "This will be a early winter with deep and lasting snow. Snow making costs will drop. In many cases snow cats will be pushing snow from under chairlifts instead of grooming the slopes." - almost butt not quit Don Kent out


Is he still doing that? I used to check it all the time.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Is he still doing that? I used to check it all the time.


I hope so, he's the bomb.


----------

